# Is there a way to search for FA Commission artists for a VN?



## Kioseth (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey FAF,

I'm working on a VN now and still am looking for a lead artist. I've created placeholder characters for now but I'm not a pro by any means. I've been just browsing FA submissions looking for artists I like, then seeing if they do commissions which usually is either a 'no' or 'they're not accepting anything new right now.'

So is there a way on FA or another site that lists artists that are open/ready/green light for commission projects? Shooting in the dark by browsing submissions isn't landing me anything T.T


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2017)

A good place to check into is the Art Sales and Auctions sub-forum.  People open for commissions post there on a regular basis.


----------

